# The MTB outfits have also changed a lot..



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Why does today's mtb'r look more and more like this:









And less and less like this:









Isin't all that gear hot and heavy, especially the helmet, why the motocross helmets?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually think the opposite is true locally. Most ‘in style’ riders are rocking neutral tones, plaids, and Hawaii-an type shirts for the ironic moustache crowd. 
Logos are out, understated is in.
Even at the local bike parks and Teton Pass.


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

It depends on the style of riding they do. I sress more like the second pic because im more xc. But i see guys in more padding hitting more aggressive trails and probably taking big falls. Mt biking used to be xc only. Now trail, downhill and all mountain riding have been added.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Who's wearing motocross helmets and gear? Maybe you've seen some lightweight full face helmets and mistook them for motocross helmets?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

It’s really moved to un-logoed t-shirts and shorts in my area. Well, except today, when it hit minus 15 C.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I’ve been riding in a rider-dense area for nearly 20 years. I’ve never seen anyone dressed like photo #1.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

I go out in my old Pearl Izumi jerseys, Sock Guys socks and lycra shorts and everyone else looks like picture #2


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

This post can’t be real.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

What do trolls wear?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Must be the easy-bikers coming off the moto couch your seeing...

running and ducking...


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

except they dont look like that and they do look like the guy in shorts, moto gear hasnt been in style for awhile

the only guys still wearing moto gear tend to be older and grew up biking in the 90s/00s


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

im trend setting the button down polyester fishing shirt when i ride. Breathable, lightweight, fashionable, multiple chest pockets are excellent for tackle and / or extra gels and CO2


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

IMO lightweight breathable full face helmets are a huge improvement for people that like to ride aggressively on the downhill.

I wear one every, single, ride. Even when it’s 100f outside. I’ve got a few fake front teeth, so a chin bar helps prevent any expensive future dental work.

As for the shirts, I tend to wear wicking t shirts from random events. Like 5k’s I’ve done, volunteer events, that sort of thing. Other than that, it’s just knee pads and some basic shorts and socks. I do wear lightweight elbow pads every ride too though. Half the year they are under my base layer though, so it doesn’t look “too” moto .


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

The first one is the outfit I wear when riding my gravel bike. Keeps the drivers in cages away.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

How rowdy is it? I love stuff with rocks that will slice your chest open.....So I typically wear #1 for shuttle days because those trails wear me out. Pedaling days I am #2....


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I saw a guy wearing the #1 kit on my local bike trails. He was riding a Yamaha dirt bike.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

#1 looks like a soldier from the game Halo...put the Xbox down and slowly back away.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

The giant Honda logo is a dead giveaway. Six Star racing is a motorsports company in Belgium. Fox has crossover between motorsports and mtb, so I guess there's that. 



Ironchefjon said:


> im trend setting the button down polyester fishing shirt when i ride. Breathable, lightweight, fashionable, multiple chest pockets are excellent for tackle and / or extra gels and CO2


One of my riding buddies wears this.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

What's up with baggies in the USA? Where I live, in EU, most people wear lycra culottes, like on a road bike. It's more breathable, more comfortable and... ahem... lighter 😁


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Also less durable in a crash, don’t have easy access pockets, and….





DORKY AS HELL


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> Who's wearing motocross helmets and gear? Maybe you've seen some lightweight full face helmets and mistook them for motocross helmets?


Seeing this video made me think of this thread:


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

rideit said:


> Also less durable in a crash, don’t have easy access pockets, and….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. DON'T CRASH. I don't do it that often. And when I did, they survived.
2. Pockets. In pants. While pedalling. I'm having some difficulty finding how can you pedal comfortably with something in a pant pocket. Cycling maillots and jackets have the pockets on the back for a reason.
3. Dorky is subjective. Especially when they're 200% more comfortable.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

The pockets I use are down low, to the side, with zippers. Perfect for glasses, gels, etc.
Around here, there aren’t just crashes that can create abrasion, there is also vegetation, rocks, trees, getting mauled by mountain lions and such.
Redneks will never accept grape smugglers, bruh
in today’s ‘Murica, that could get you shot right in the goolies!


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

rideit said:


> The pockets I use are down low, to the side, with zippers. Perfect for glasses, gels, etc.
> Around here, there aren’t just crashes that can create abrasion, there is also vegetation, rocks, trees, getting mauled by mountain lions and such.
> Redneks will never accept grape smugglers, bruh
> in today’s ‘Murica, that could get you shot right in the goolies!


Yes, pockets on the sides, down low, with things bouncing on every pedal stroke are great.

BTW, if modern wide bars go through vegetation, that shouldn't be an issue unless you're the size of a tanker truck. And if you get mauled by a mountain lion it's your fault: you're riding too slow


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually _have _been chased by a mountain lion…but that’s a different thread. 
TBH, the crap in my pockets doesn’t move around at all, I usually forget I even have anything in there. 
But all snark aside, do you ride a Scott Spark with a 130mm stem?


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

rideit said:


> I actually _have _been chased by a mountain lion…but that’s a different thread.
> TBH, the crap in my pockets doesn’t move around at all, I usually forget I even have anything in there.
> But all snark aside, do you ride a Scott Spark with a 130mm stem?


Nope. I ride a Canyon Grand Canyon AL SL 8.0.

Outside of bike parks with lifts, I've seen almost no one wearing baggies in Spain and France.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

your post brings back memories…





__





You fuckers are lucky I'm still here. (Mt. Lion!)


So, uhh..I got chased down the trail by a Mountain Lion tonight. And I didn't even know it...crazy. I was just riding with Kelly Lee, and stopped for a blowdown. I heard Andy Ohlrud yelling behind me about a mt. lion...but I thought he was kidding. Until I saw his pie-sized eyes! apparenty Mr...



www.tetongravity.com





So, uhh..I got chased down the trail by a Mountain Lion tonight. And I didn't even know it...crazy. I was just riding with Kelly Lee, and stopped for a blowdown. I heard Andy Ohlrud yelling behind me about a mt. lion...but I thought he was kidding. Until I saw his pie-sized eyes! apparenty Mr. or Mrs. lion jumped onto the trail behind me, and was trucking down the trail (after me or not, I don't care...) when Andy and Kurt came up behind it, it bolted off the trail into the woods.
Spooky!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

xcandrew said:


> Seeing this video made me think of this thread:


That’s not motocross gear.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> That’s not motocross gear.


It _looks _just like what was posted in the OP. Same style. Besides the similar fitting long pants and long sleeves, and full face helmet, he even has the Fox logo, googles, red and and white colors. The OP didn't say "wear motocross gear", he asked, "Why does today's mtb'r_ look_ more and more like this:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

xcandrew said:


> It _looks _just like what was posted in the OP. Same style. Besides the similar fitting long pants and long sleeves, and full face helmet, he even has the Fox logo, googles, red and and white colors. The OP didn't say "wear motocross gear", he asked, "Why does today's mtb'r_ look_ more and more like this:


Get outta town


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Amt0571 said:


> …Outside of bike parks with lifts, I've seen almost no one wearing baggies in Spain and France.


Not sure of the point being made here. I don’t think anyone is going to dispute your comment. In fact, a lot of us are incredibly grateful for it. Without the Euro-lycra scene, some of the best mountain biking humour would not have happened.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> Get outta town


?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Great, not only am I behind in geometry, but also fashion. Maybe I should stop riding.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Great, not only am I behind in geometry, but also fashion. Maybe I should stop riding.


No need to stop riding, although this rank admission may be grounds to suspend your membership here. I shall leave that to the mods to sort out.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Not sure of the point being made here. I don’t think anyone is going to dispute your comment. In fact, a lot of us are incredibly grateful for it. Without the Euro-lycra scene, some of the best mountain biking humour would not have happened.


Well, the point is that, IMHO, people dress to look badass instead of dressing for being comfortable when pedalling a bike uphill.

Either this, or people don't pedal and only get up on a lift.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

jrhone said:


> Mt biking used to be xc only.


You're about as wrong as wrong can be.  

"Who wants to pedal a bike uphill; the fun's going downhill"


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Amt0571 said:


> Well, the point is that, IMHO, people dress to look badass instead of dressing for being comfortable when pedalling a bike uphill.
> 
> Either this, or people don't pedal and only get up on a lift.


Stop! Please stop! You’re killing me!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Amt0571 said:


> What's up with baggies in the USA? Where I live, in EU, most people wear lycra culottes, like on a road bike. It's more breathable, more comfortable and... ahem... lighter 😁


Because people wear what they like?

Even though this comment is made tongue-in-cheek, it's legit true.



rideit said:


> Redneks will never accept grape smugglers, bruh
> in today’s ‘Murica, that could get you shot right in the goolies!


If I dress like a regular person, I get treated with more respect on the road than if I'm dressed in a lycra kit. The same goes for encounters with hikers and horse riders. Looking like a normal person when I'm out on the trails goes a long way to smoothing trail encounters before we're even close enough to say anything to each other.

Sure, lycra might have a bit of an edge in certain technical aspects, those things aren't the only reasons people choose clothing for their given activity. 



Amt0571 said:


> Well, the point is that, IMHO, people dress to look badass instead of dressing for being comfortable when pedalling a bike uphill.
> 
> Either this, or people don't pedal and only get up on a lift.


With this kind of attitude, I can only wonder if you've ever worn casual styled mtb clothes where the fit is dialed to be comfortable while pedaling. I'm betting not.

And yeah, I've had enough incidents where I've shredded lycra on mtb rides. Some have been crashes. Others (more common) have just been thorny vines hanging across the trail that slash shorts or jerseys (and skin). I like rough backcountry trails with long maintenance intervals (and wetter climates where stuff grows fast). I've even had a couple crashes where the lycra shorts I was wearing _underneath_ baggies got shredded, while the outer baggies were fine. I'd rather my expensive riding clothes be a little more durable so I can spread out the cost of their purchase a bit.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

My friend cleaned this notorious descent on Highline in Sedona last weekend.

Not just the first chute section-
the whole thing.

No pads, fullface. He credited the Ripmo AF which he rented from Thunder Mtn Bikes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Amt0571 said:


> What's up with baggies in the USA? Where I live, in EU, *most people wear lycra culottes*, like on a road bike. It's more breathable, more comfortable and... ahem... lighter 😁


Culottes look comfortable and breathable indeed. Europeans are such trendsetters! Very stylish.


----------



## CTMTB17 (Oct 12, 2021)

I would absolutely love to wear shorts, T-shirt and half-shell helmet, but the comfort is not worth the risk for me. As a result, I look more like the motocross guy.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

I used to road train back in the 80's, then ditched the road bike and went all mountain in the 90's. I have NEVER dressed the part in official "bike" attire. I think road bike attire looks silly on a guy, like flip flops...for woman only! (here comes the hate mail). Anyway, mtb attire is fine, nice loose padded shorts, t-shirt, gloves and a normal helmet. If your shredding rocks downhill, then i guess a heavier helmet is needed. Gotta protect the brain...and teeth.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

Nat said:


> Culottes look comfortable and breathable indeed. Europeans are such trendsetters! Very stylish.
> 
> View attachment 1961033


Hahaha! Now I got it! 

They're called bibs. I'm not a native english speaker. What you're showing me isn't called a coulotte here! Lol!

Glad you at least had fun 😂


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Amt0571 said:


> Nope. I ride a Canyon Grand Canyon AL SL 8.0.
> 
> Outside of bike parks with lifts, I've seen almost no one wearing baggies in Spain and France.


Out of curiosity, how much elevation are you getting in your rides there? I find the clothing/protective gear I wear is very much dependent on the speeds and risk I will have on the downhill segments.

The Grand Canyon Al you ride looks more like a cross country bike, so perhaps your rides are flatter-ish where you live? I live in the PNW area of the US. And its not that I live in the hilliest/steepest area of the world. But even here some of my trail rides will be 5.5 miles (~8.9km) long, but with 1400ft (~425m) of elevation change. Which means that the rides here both gain, and lose elevation pretty quickly. 

Crashes are not a huge deal between 5-10mph, but they get a lot worse as you go up in speed

And finally, protective gear has gotten a lot better over the years. It used to be hockey pads, and hard plastic shell knee pads. Which totally sucked if you had to do any pedaling. Now we have lightweight and breathable full face helmets, 3DO body armor that is ventilated, and conforms to your body, etc. So the "downside" of wearing protection isn't as large as it once was, which means you're seeing more and more people wear more padding than they used to. Which imo seems like a win... at least for the riding that happens around where I live.



xcandrew said:


> Seeing this video made me think of this thread:


I will say, Downhill racers do dress basically like Moto riders. But, its because of the speed and terrain they are riding. Both of those guys in the video are world cup DH riders. And those guys are hitting upwards of 45mph at times, through terrain that many other people probably would have a hard time walking down. And injuries, even with the sturdy full face helmet, and full body armor are still pretty common. I'd be padding up too.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Seems a lot like people making comments when I wear socks with my sandals.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

93M500 said:


> flip flops...for woman only!


Sh**. I'm guilty of so many fashion faux pas!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Where do Capris fit in this conversation?


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

ocnLogan said:


> Out of curiosity, how much elevation are you getting in your rides there? I find the clothing/protective gear I wear is very much dependent on the speeds and risk I will have on the downhill segments.
> 
> The Grand Canyon Al you ride looks more like a cross country bike, so perhaps your rides are flatter-ish where you live? I live in the PNW area of the US. And its not that I live in the hilliest/steepest area of the world. But even here some of my trail rides will be 5.5 miles (~8.9km) long, but with 1400ft (~425m) of elevation change. Which means that the rides here both gain, and lose elevation pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


I rarely ride less than 30km or less than 1000m of climb. I can easily climb 1000m in 20km or less if I want to. Even when using the road bike I rarely ride less than 30km with 700m of climb. Climbs over 1h with no pause are usual. 

Sometimes I do longer rides, like 80km or more with 2000/2500m of climbing.

I do both, technical singletrack and wider trails. I tend to descend using singletrack if possible as I enjoy it more.

I don't do huge jumps, but I ride rocky terrain regularly.

Out of curiosity, 6 months ago I broke my arm. I fell on a flat and smooth unpaved road at speed after having descended a long and very technical singletrack. It was my first fracture ever, which I think is quite good considering I've been mountain biking for 20 years.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

French Peloton?









(Relax, I used to live and ride in Strassbourg)


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

rideit said:


> French Peloton?
> 
> View attachment 1961084
> 
> (Relax, I used to live and ride in Strassbourg)


Seems like it would be a quiet ride.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hibikealot (Oct 14, 2021)

My take is this,ride what you like,dress how you like!.
Kinda cool seeing new stuff out in the wild,be pretty boring if everyone looked like clones of each other.
I see the motocross look appealing to the fast E-bike and downhill crowd as dressing for a successful crash takes some serious gear to protect the fleshy bits.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

93M500 said:


> I used to road train back in the 80's, then ditched the road bike and went all mountain in the 90's. I have NEVER dressed the part in official "bike" attire. I think road bike attire looks silly on a guy, like flip flops...for woman only! (here comes the hate mail). Anyway, mtb attire is fine, nice loose padded shorts, t-shirt, gloves and a normal helmet. If your shredding rocks downhill, then i guess a heavier helmet is needed. Gotta protect the brain...and teeth.


I can't imagine my manhood being so fragile that I refused to wear flip flops. 

You don't go to the beach much I'm assuming? I'd rather look like a woman than walk around all day with a tennis shoe full of sand.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I can't imagine my manhood being so fragile that I refused to wear flip flops.
> 
> You don't go to the beach much I'm assuming? I'd rather look like a woman than walk around all day with a tennis shoe full of sand.


Some guys think that shorts aren't manly enough either. Imagine going to the beach on a hot summer day wearing jeans and shoes or boots. I used to work with a couple guys like that. They said vegetables were for women too. Heart disease is manly apparently.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nat said:


> Some guys think that shorts aren't manly enough either. Imagine going to the beach on a hot summer day wearing jeans and shoes or boots. I used to work with a couple guys like that. They said vegetables were for women too. Heart disease is manly apparently.


f*ck that noise.

if heart disease and heat stroke are manly, then I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

rideit said:


> Where do Capris fit in this conversation?


Capris don't fit in anymore, shorts or pants...pick one! (well, for a lady it should be something modest)


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Nat said:


> Some guys think that shorts aren't manly enough either. Imagine going to the beach on a hot summer day wearing jeans and shoes or boots. I used to work with a couple guys like that. They said vegetables were for women too. Heart disease is manly apparently.


Shorts are fine, as long as they are close to the knees. Unless it's a hot summer day, i mostly wear light tactical pants, BDU's. Here in New England we have lots of woodsy trails often tight with branches and prickers or thorn bushes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Where does Speedo fit in? Does have to be Captain to wear?


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

93M500 said:


> Why does today's mtb'r look more and more like this:
> View attachment 1960966


So you prefer this look over the moto look?


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> Seems a lot like people making comments when I wear socks with my sandals.


Socks and Sandals?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

andy f said:


> Socks and Sandals?


It's too bad this is only available in CA


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

93M500 said:


> Shorts are fine, as long as they are close to the knees. Unless it's a hot summer day, i mostly wear light tactical pants, BDU's. Here in New England we have lots of woodsy trails often tight with branches and prickers or thorn bushes.


I bought a pair of MTB-specific lightweight pants (Specialized Demo Pro) last winter and found they were comfortable up to ~65F. Pants make it much easier to clean up afterwards so I tend to choose pants>shorts, weather permitting. Now I suspect the real reason I like them is the added manliness. I just need to quit eating vegetables.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

andy f said:


> Socks and Sandals?


Only if your Chinese walking around campus, ivy league....


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Why does today's mtb'r look more and more like this:
> View attachment 1960966
> 
> 
> ...


I'm out in PA. Hit trails and bike parks from New Hampshire to North Carolina almost every weekend. My son is 16 and him and his friends wear pretty much what the dude in that bottom pic is wearing plus a full face. There's always a couple guys on the loud moto gear, but the overwhelming majority of guys I see at both parks and trails are relatively muted in aesthetic. TBH I wish they wore more pads at the parks then they do, but I get at that age looking cool is important.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

2021Mach6 said:


> I'm out in PA. Hit trails and bike parks from New Hampshire to North Carolina almost every weekend. My son is 16 and him and his friends wear pretty much what the dude in that bottom pic is wearing plus a full face. There's always a couple guys on the loud moto gear, but the overwhelming majority of guys I see at both parks and trails are relatively muted in aesthetic. TBH I wish they wore more pads at the parks then they do, but I get at that age looking cool is important.


Right, married with kids, after 40...looking kool definitely starts to drop, and fast. Looking cool turns into whats easy, cheap, maintenance free and practical...


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Right, married with kids, after 40...looking kool definitely starts to drop, and fast. Looking cool turns into whats easy, cheap, maintenance free and practical...


I still care about how I look, and put effort into it, probably more than I'd like to admit, but you're spot on about caring less and less at age 40. For instance, it's not cool wearing elbow pads and chest protectors when you're 16. They all wear Fox or TLD pants with a t-shirt, and if it's cold they'll throw on a flannel or hoodie. That's considered cool, and I show up pretty much looking like the tin man. Chest, shoulders, ribs, elbows. I'm all covered up so as far as safety, yeah go ahead and call me dorky ... When you pay your own dental bills and gotta be at work the next day, you just can't afford to be stupid. 

At least I match though kinda!!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

2021Mach6 said:


> I still care about how I look, and put effort into it, probably more than I'd like to admit, but you're spot on about caring less and less at age 40. For instance, it's not cool wearing elbow pads and chest protectors when you're 16. They all wear Fox or TLD pants with a t-shirt, and if it's cold they'll throw on a flannel or hoodie. That's considered cool, and I show up pretty much looking like the tin man. Chest, shoulders, ribs, elbows. I'm all covered up so as far as safety, yeah go ahead and call me dorky ... When you pay your own dental bills and gotta be at work the next day, you just can't afford to be stupid.
> 
> At least I match though kinda!!


Yeah i hear ya bro..! I still dress kinda cool and comfortable, don't think i'll ever wear slacks, black dress socks and walmart velcro sneakers. I agree with the protection too, we can't afford busted bones at this point. Besides, I HATE medical centers and hospitals!!!! Especially now, everythig is covid, covid, covid.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Yeah i hear ya bro..! I still dress kinda cool and comfortable, don't think i'll ever wear slacks, black dress socks and walmart velcro sneakers. I agree with the protection too, we can't afford busted bones at this point. Besides, I HATE medical centers and hospitals!!!! Especially now, everything is covid, covid, covid.


I had ulcerative colitis and in 2015 had my entire lower intestine removed. THANK GOD that didn't go down during Covid. In a 3 year stretch I went to the hospital 16 separate times, each visit lasting at least a week, with my longest being a month. Went from 175 lbs down to 95, my own Mom barely recognized me and I was knocking on death's door, so to say I'm sick or going to the hospital would be a slight understatement! Ended up getting addicted to the pain meds, then went through some pretty dark times. I'm sure you've heard the story plenty of times. That's actually how I got into MTB. Was tired of going to the gym, and needed something to naturally produce serotonin and endorphins, without the help of opiates. I did BMX as a kid and two of my best friends rode, so I gave it a shot and here I am. Rest is pretty much history, almost been 5 years to the day. I'm lucky Fentanyl wasn't around when I was in it, cause I probably wouldn't be here if it was. Funny how life works out, I honestly would have no clue what I'd be doing with my time if it weren't for MTB. Pretty much all I think about besides family and stuff, and I don't really have any other hobbies or interests besides bikes!!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Glad you pulled out of that mess, sorry to hear of your medical problems, i'll add you on my prayer list for good health and well being. Also glad your able to mountain bike, it's a great exercise, especially being outdoors, to me that's the best part. I have cut back on some other hobbies, just not enough time in the day. Now it's just mtb, trout fishing and acoustic guitar. I don't want to take on anything new. I have had good health my whole life and thank the Lord every day.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Glad you pulled out of that mess, sorry to hear of your medical problems, i'll add you on my prayer list for good health and well being. Also glad your able to mountain bike, it's a great exercise, especially being outdoors, to me that's the best part. I have cut back on some other hobbies, just not enough time in the day. Now it's just mtb, trout fishing and acoustic guitar. I don't want to take on anything new. I have had good health my whole life and thank the Lord every day.


Thanks my man! I'm all good now. Was always athletic and healthy prior to my little episode, and since they removed it it's gone. Took about a year to recover physically but that was like 5 years ago, so back in good health and fitness. Bit of an addictive personality I guess, one extreme or the other! 

I wish I could play the guitar. My son paid guitar, drums and piano, yet my wife and I have zero musical ability. If he didn't look like me I'd question if he was mine. Looks so much fun and something you can do forever.


----------

